# Recording of Bach Chorale Harmonizations for Piano



## mcolflesh (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

This is my first post. I have searched the forum for information on my question have not found anything thus far. Would anyone have a recommendation of a specific recording of Bach Chorale Harmonizations for Piano? Thank you.

-mcolflesh


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

There's a wonderful disc of Bach transcriptions, including though not limited to chorales, on Naxos Historical (issue number is 8.110658). These are indeed historical recordings, so the sound is dated and one or two performances are too archaic in style for my liking, but the cast list is impressive (examples include Rachmaninov, Cortot and Artur Rubinstein) and the highlight of the disc for me, Harriet Cohen playing her own transcription of "Ertodt' uns durch Dein' Gute", is worth the purchase price on its own.

Welcome to these boards.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

mcolflesh said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post. I have searched the forum for information on my question have not found anything thus far. Would anyone have a recommendation of a specific recording of Bach Chorale Harmonizations for Piano? Thank you.
> 
> -mcolflesh


If you are thinking of the four-part chorale harmonizations BWV 250 - 438, I have never heard of piano recordings of these.

However there are a lot of recordings of piano arrangements/transcriptions of a number of his organ chorales.


----------

